# Top Kitchen Drawer Modification



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

We have 2005 25rss and almost all the storage areas made sence except for the top drop front drawer that had a little plastic tray attached to the inside of the drawer front.
I looked inside and the area was completely open so I installed a slide out silverware organizer since there was no slivrware drawer.
I went to Woodworkers Supply and bought a catalog # 804304 drawer slide ($5.49) that just happened to be the right length to fit from front to back. It was a easy attachment to fit the silverware organizer tray to the drawer slide.
Now all we do is drop the front down and slide out the silverware. I got the idea from the slide out storage in the cupboards up front next to the fridge.
Bob & Judy (2blackdogs)


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I definitely agree that space is wasted and I would love a large silverware organizer there also. Add some pics of your mod, sounds great.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I took one of the sliding trays out of the pantry and installed it in place of the tip out door. When I took the tray out of the pantry I replaced it with a double deck wire tray.

I will be adding pictures soon.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I replaced that tip sponge door with a full drawer
I just made one with some wood I had in my garage.
I thought about like Andy said but opted to make one from scratch.

Don


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

That is a clever idea!








I wonder if you can attach that flip down facing to the front of the silverware drawer? Then you wouldn't have to flip the door down, you could just slide it out. 
That the flip down tray seems to be useless. I would never have used that. My husband built a drawer there also.

Lorrie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We aslo built a drawer for that spot. Actually I made use of my Father in law while he was visiting to make 2 drawers at the same time ( he was a cabinet maker by trade )

Now I just need to deliver the extra drawer to Not Yet at West Point.

John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> I took one of the sliding trays out of the pantry and installed it in place of the tip out door. When I took the tray out of the pantry I replaced it with a double deck wire tray.
> 
> I will be adding pictures soon.
> [snapback]43858[/snapback]​


CamperAndy. If you wouldn't mind, when you add photos, can you also list some of the details about the wire drawer, _(purchased from, model #, etc)_, I've been thinking about this same mod.

TIA

Dreamtimers


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > I took one of the sliding trays out of the pantry and installed it in place of the tip out door. When I took the tray out of the pantry I replaced it with a double deck wire tray.
> ...


The brand of the dual wire slide is Closetmaid model #3608 and the 11" one works perfectly. DW is out of town right now and she is the one who found it but I would think it came from Target or Wal-Mart.

I seem to be behind on picture but will get them tomorrow.


----------

